# a good map?



## Bucksnort (Nov 15, 2007)

What is the best paper map that will show accurate land ownership like blm, Indian res, private, ect?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I've never seen a single map that has it all. I use several maps usually, scan in the area I want to hunt, photoshop all of the data onto a single image, then color code it. For example, here's one I did of the Avintaquin a few years back for my boys elk hunt. I wanted to make dang sure I stayed well off tribe lands:










Gotten quite a few "thank yous" from guys who now use that one when hunting there.

Anywho County records will have the latest ownership records.

-DallanC


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

OnX's phone app "Hunt" lets you configure areas with information and then save it for offline viewing. I haven't renewed my subscription for a year because it was always crashing on my device. Generally I plan my trip to an area using the online DWR map and then use my phone for navigation. The important factor there though is that I drive a car and not a truck so I'm not usually far from civilization and the ability to recharge.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

OnX failed me last year in the field... couldnt get any of the pre-saved data to load up. I had my paper maps with me so I reverted back to plan B and used those.


-DallanC


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

I too am in the group "OnX failed me" It is a great concept but there is no way to keep your map functional.


----------



## J_marx22 (Sep 14, 2015)

I really like x maps. You can plug it into your gps and print your custom hunt maps off of the computer. They have every unit and hunt utah has to offer. It is a little pricey but not as pricey as getting caught on private property!


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

I like the maps that are available from the USGS website. I can usually overlay those onto Google Earth then go from there.

You might also find a good map at the ranger station for your particular area or at the DNR office in Salt Lake.


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

USU library will print off very detailed maps for around 6.00$ on waterproof paper.


----------

